# Names for Elven bow and sword



## Farland (Jun 28, 2004)

I need cool names for these two objects, in English. They are used by a female elven "Shadowalker" (see my site), basically an elven ranger-spy. The bow is a +2 longbow, shocking burst. The sword is a masterwork elven longsword. The lady is from a noble family. Any cool ideas?


----------



## Farland (Jun 29, 2004)

C'mon, a little help here please.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm not the ultra creative type, especially when it comes to names, but how about "Shadowspark" for the bow, and for some reason the name "Glimmer" jumped to mind for the longsword, like a glimmer from the shadows.  I am making an assumption that the items were made specifically for her.  

OK, maybe my not so good names will get others trying.


----------



## Chronosome (Jun 29, 2004)

"Starshot" for the longbow, "Whirl" for the longsword.


----------



## Avarice (Jun 29, 2004)

How about "Stormsong" for the bow, named for the sound the arrows make in flight?

I'm drawing a blank on the sword, though.  Maybe it's name is tied in with her family, somehow?  For instance, if she came from a House renowned for it's breeding of falcons, the sword might be called "Blacktalon", or some such.  Have you got any more background on this person and her family you could share?


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Jun 29, 2004)

Farland said:
			
		

> I need cool names for these two objects, in English. They are used by a female elven "Shadowalker" (see my site), basically an elven ranger-spy. The bow is a +2 longbow, shocking burst. The sword is a masterwork elven longsword. The lady is from a noble family. Any cool ideas?




Using a welsh translator (and since you're from Delaware, your players are unlikley to know that language)  http://oldweb.cs.cf.ac.uk/fun/welsh/LexiconForms.html

Bow - "lightning bow" -> _llucheden bwa_
Sword - "good sword" -> _cryn cleddyf _

... but, hey, good luck pronouncing Welsh.


----------

